# Organic Tobacco



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

With all of the craze on organic foods and produce etc, are there organically produced pipe tobaccos? 
Dave


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

MickeyFinn said:


> With all of the craze on organic foods and produce etc, are there organically produced pipe tobaccos?
> Dave


That's funny :r My guess would be those guys aren't growing it and if they did it would be right up there with ginsing cigarettes.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

MickeyFinn said:


> With all of the craze on organic foods and produce etc, are there organically produced pipe tobaccos?
> Dave


Apparently there are: Google Search for "organic tobacco"

Here is a PDF on the details of organic tobacco production. (I found it at attra.ncat.org if you don't want to download the PDF)

Mother Earth Tobacco: Canada's first manufacturer of ceremonial tobacco. motherearthtobacco.com

Lots more available from the google search.

I wonder if any of the main pipe tobacco companies use organic? Probably not I would guess. Might be a profitable niche product though. I'd buy some.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

MickeyFinn said:


> With all of the craze on organic foods and produce etc, are there organically produced pipe tobaccos?
> Dave


They have been made before and probably will be again.

Here's a dead link......

http://www.pipeshowonline.com/Grandads.aspx

There are probably more than a few that contain no additives. Here's a link...

http://www.cornellanddiehl.com/virginia_blends.html


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

What brought this up was this, my wife is trying to buy organic, she noticed the tobacco and asked if it was natural tobacco or there were additives in it. Since I have only smoked one type and brand I had no idea. I seem to like virginians, so I figured I would post the question.
Organic may have been the wrong title, maybe natural should have been used in the opener.

Dave


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I believe Plasencia grows organic tobaccos for a few cigar blends, Reserva Organica? IIRC. So organic pipe tobacco isn't something to scoff at without checking into.....

edit: heres a link from our own, top25
http://www.top25cigar.com/a_apps/afm/afmviewfaq.asp?faqid=67


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

Grow your own if you want organic. p


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

ahhh I've always figured pipe tobacco in general is pretty organic. I'm sure they may use some pesticides and the like, but no additives are actually added to the tobacco itself in most blends. Not sure though. Either way, I wouldn't worry about tobacco being "organic" or "non-organic". I don't think any of the tobacco produced for pipe blends are grown my major agricultural companies like Monsanto.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Thought I would bump this thread to mention the new Cornell & Diehl "Organic Pipe Dreams" that I saw online.


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice find on that C&D blend, Tzilt. Although "agave, prune, and vanilla" gives me pause about the flavor. . .

Santa Fe Natural Tobacco Co. makes additive-free American Spirit roll-your-own tobaccos in a shag cut. The Maroon packet is organically grown, and although I have not tried it I see no reason you couldn't smoke it in your pipe like any other shag like Dark Birdseye, just have to go easy on the puffin'. Most of the stores in my area carry American Spirit products (Western Mass.), I may have to give it a go.

http://www.nascigs.com/Home/tabid/124/Default.aspx

I've never tried the Placencia but often tempted.

FWIW, the tobacco farmers here grow Connecticut broadleaf wrappers for Macanudo etc. and I know for a fact they spray tons of pesticides, fungicides etc. that have got to end up in the finished product.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

squeeze left said:


> Nice find on that C&D blend, Tzilt. Although "agave, prune, and vanilla" gives me pause about the flavor. . .


It is excellent; a bright gold collection if virginias, mellow, rich and tasty. The the natural flavors (they call them spoilage resisting additives) are there, but just barely.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

You can class up prunes by calling them dried plums.


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

all you have to do to call something organic is have over 50 percent of the product organic. i know this from homebrewing. they now have organic grain. but you cant grow hops really well without pestisides. but you can still call it organic. my guess is that in years to come youll see more organic tobaccos because well its trendy.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

squeeze left said:


> Santa Fe Natural Tobacco Co. makes additive-free American Spirit roll-your-own tobaccos in a shag cut. The Maroon packet is organically grown, and although I have not tried it I see no reason you couldn't smoke it in your pipe like any other shag like Dark Birdseye, just have to go easy on the puffin'. Most of the stores in my area carry American Spirit products (Western Mass.), I may have to give it a go.


I actually got a pouch of American Spirit perique blend tobacco the other day... 100% organic and no additives. Sure it had no flavor either as with all of the American Spirits but hey you're smoking organic (kinda weird to even say). 
I know not a single farmer here cares about growing organic.. most of them laugh about the idea. Their whole idea is to grow a good leaf that'll make it to the market if they haven't already planted under contract; no matter what they have to do to it to make it grow.
One thing from being in the field I do know is a lot of this organic craze is sort of a misunderstanding...the primary problem found from using pesticides and non-organic fertilizers and the like is misuse of the product. With proper use, very few of these products deemed as environmentally and human-UNfriendly are really all that problematic... Unless you really just want to get into the whole organic craze for the hell of it. Until people start going organic for their tobacco, I'll keep selling pallets at a time of 8-0-24 and 6-6-18.:tu

One thing to add, it's a pretty common misconception that this great deal of pesticides end up inside whatever it is you're eating/smoking that was sprayed but again, when used properly that's not the case.. most require not being sprayed about 10 days prior to cropping which is enough time for that pesticide to be washed away and what did soak (which is a very small part.. most is lost due to evaporation) has been diluted throughout the plant to a negligible amount.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

tzilt said:


> Thought I would bump this thread to mention the new Cornell & Diehl "Organic Pipe Dreams" that I saw online.


I have actually been contemplating using this for one of the next ToM's . It sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

One other thing.. whenever tobacco is sold and before it can be prepared for human consumption, the purchaser has to do leaf sample tests to ensure that the tobacco is within safe standards.

So sure, even though millions of dollars worth of research have shown that when chemicals are used properly and the leaf is tested to ensure that it's with the safe range for humans (also rules out those leafs not treated properly by that over zealous farmer out there) that the tobacco is not any more dangerous and research showing that organic foods are not any healthier (was even featured on good morning america of all places)... lets all go organic!


----------

